# New member says hello



## Johnthebowman (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi all,

I'm a brand new member to this forum and its only the second internet forum I have ever joined. I'm not that good with computers so I hope I click the right buttons and say the correct thing in the right boxes!

I crewed on my first cruising yacht in my late twentys, before that I had to make do with model boats! I was involved in the building and the sailing sea trials of the Matthew a medieval replica caravel based in Bristol. Later I spent six months on two Russian historical replicas, Mainly tour guiding but sailing two and maintenance. 
I sailed round most of the UK crewing on these square riggers plus cruising yachts but did not visit every port.
I have my own boat now an 8m Westerly Centaur that I have sailed nearly 2000 Nm around the south coast of England. I hold RYA dayskipper plus short range VHF certificate. 
I'm 48 years old and an Englishman born and living in the UK.

Nice to join this forum and look forward to communicating with you all


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Welcome to Sailnet! Interesting history you have. Looking forward to your contributions!


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Welcome to SN dude.


----------



## Johnthebowman (Oct 18, 2009)

Thanx for the welcome Faster


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Hey - what am I? Chopped liver?


----------



## Johnthebowman (Oct 18, 2009)

Ooops! Your post came up as I was writing a reply to Faster. Thanx for the welcome Smackdaddy


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Heh-heh. Just kidding. Welcome.


----------



## Johnthebowman (Oct 18, 2009)

Whew! Smackdaddy.

I wouldn't want to upset anyone especially as I only just joined! LOL

Is this the part of the site to have a conversation? What sort of sailing do you do and where?


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

The best thing to do is click "New Posts" at the top of the forum page. Find something that interests - and vehemently disagree with everyone. That's how I got started anyway.

I sail a C27 - very poorly. And I've learned a hell of a lot on this site. Some great people around here from all over the place.


----------



## Johnthebowman (Oct 18, 2009)

Thanx SmackDaddy

I just googled the C27 to see what sort of vessel she was. Looks a bit cruiser racer ish. Very nice


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Yeah - she's a great boat. Catalina's rock.

But honestly, I wouldn't take her out into open water to save my life.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hello from sunny Gosport John. I have just seen your post on my introductory thread. Can't believe I have found another member in the UK and it turns out they sail in the same waters.

If you ever need a (in)competent crew member then let me know. I sail quite frequently from Gosport premier marina so come down and meet us if you ever fancy a sail or even a drink in the local tavern. You would be most welcome. 

This invitation obviously extends to the remainder of the Sailnet community too, although I do appreciate it may take some of you a little more effort to get there. Anyway, it's the Castle Tavern, Mumby Rd, Goport. You will find me at the bar with a dry white wine and some very dry company!


----------



## Johnthebowman (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi Jill,

Only just seen your reply so sorry to take a few days to respond.

My boat is a Westerly Centaur currently ashore at PME yard in Fareham. I'm a member of Fareham Sailing and Motorboat club and often drink in The Castle In The Air pub or our sailing club.

When I first bought my boat she was moored at Premier marina Gosport and the staff know me well.

Yes I would love to meet up for a drink. Perhaps I could introduce you to the sailing club? Many more sailors in there and cheep beer and food.

Gota post this now as I gota go. We have a sailing club band that I play in and I'm late as the practice is tonight 

John


----------

